# General > Sport >  Wick  District Pool League

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Wick  District Pool League*


Wick  District Pool League has now split into two divisions as all fourteen teams have played each other once.   The top seven will now face each other again as they compete for the first division title, as will the bottom seven who will compete for the second division title.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

